# Fake Waffen ! >.<



## Naa (7. Dezember 2006)

So liebes Buffed-Team,

dieser Thread geht fast nur an euch. Denn was mich bei Buffed.de aufregt ist nur eine sache und zwar die ganzen Sch**** fake waffen in der datenbank, ich frag mich was soll das? da wird so viel müll reingeschrieben und andere sachen, könnt Ihr da nicht etwas unternehmen die "fake" waffen löschen oder sonstwas? würde mich sehr freuen wenn es klappen würde =) 

gruß 
Naa


----------



## Rascal (7. Dezember 2006)

Was denn für Waffen?

Bedenke dass nicht alle Waffen mit Imba-Stats Fakewaffen sind, sondern ev. einfach GM-Items...

Gesunder Menschenverstand hilft hier...


----------



## Naa (7. Dezember 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Was denn für Waffen?
> 
> Bedenke dass nicht alle Waffen mit Imba-Stats Fakewaffen sind, sondern ev. einfach GM-Items...
> 
> Gesunder Menschenverstand hilft hier...




ich weiß selber das es gm waffen gibt.

aber doch net ihrgend so ein Chuck Norris scheiß oder die Donnerzorn klinge mit weiß gott wie viel dmg+ des mein ich


----------



## Rascal (7. Dezember 2006)

Wie gesagt, gesunder Menschenverstand hilft hier zu erkennen welches die Fake-Waffen sind, die ihr euch NICHT besorgen könnt...


----------



## *LevelX* (Gast) (7. Dezember 2006)

Das sieht zumindest aus als wäre es nicht in Ordnung!

http://www.buffed.de/?i=13952


----------

